# Frage zu einem Registriersteuerelement



## starbug (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ,

habe mal ne Frage zu einem Registriersteuerelement. Wenn ich mir z.B. auf Seite 1
Felder aus einer bestimmten Tabelle anlege, so sind diese auf der 2.Seite immer
noch vorhanden. Dort sollen aber andere Felder eingefügt werden. Was muss ich da machen?


----------



## tombe (6. Dezember 2011)

Du redest sicher vom Registersteuerelement!

Normalerweise (!!) kann das nicht sein, außer du hast die Steuerelemente (Textfelder, Buttons, Checkbox) direkt auf die Form gezeichnet und dann über das Registersteuerelement geschoben.

Klicke zuerst die Seite 1, 2, ... an und setzte dann das gewünschte Steuerelement drauf. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Yaslaw (6. Dezember 2011)

genau. 

Wähle das Feld der Tabelle  an. 
CTRL+X
Klicke die Seite des Registersteuerelemetns an in die das Feld soll
CTRL+V


----------



## starbug (6. Dezember 2011)

Ahh,

da war also der Fehler. Habe die Felder erst auf Formular gezogen und dann in das Regestrierfeld. Aber das geht ja nicht. Danke


----------

